# Got the Blown Banana back from the body shop



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I finally got her back. The JHP lip spoiler was installed holes filled from old spoiler. Lower front grill painted and clear coated to match all the other grilles. I had to remove the insulation on the underside of the hood due to the supercharger and the hood had very little paint on the underside so I had it painted black and clear coated. Arrowhead emblems front and rear are black now. The GTO in the side badges are now yellow to match the car. Let me know what you think.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i like


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

:agree


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Now that spoiler works w/ the body. I love the detail on the GTO badges.
Very nice.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Gotta get that spoiler, the car looks great! Very nice job of putting it together...

Where'd you get the spoiler?

Chris


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Fantastic! Everything goes together beautifully.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Cadsbury said:


> Gotta get that spoiler, the car looks great! Very nice job of putting it together...
> 
> Where'd you get the spoiler?
> 
> Chris


I got the spoiler from JHP in Aussie land.


Thanks guys. I think it turned out pretty good as well. I had done the spoiler delete at first which I liked a lot but had already ordered the lip spoiler and finally decided to install it. I think I like it better than the spoiler delete. I really do like having the underside of the hood painted black and clear coated. that made a huge difference in how the engine bay looks with the hood up. You can't see it to well in those pictures. Here is a better picture of it. If you look at the center of the hood you can see the reflection of the supercharger.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The car looks bitchin.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice Bro...I'm impressed!:cheers


----------



## LS2GTO2NV (Jul 26, 2006)

Your car = sex on wheels.. looks bad ass


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

05 Goat, too bad Pontiac didn't follow this path with the factory styling!
It looks very nice. 

The factory trunk wing is just too big, oddly shaped and consequently ruins the look of the car.

I gotta believe that the team who did the body design for Holden had something more like your car in mind than the GTO final design.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> I got the psoiler from JHP in Aussie land.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I think it turned out pretty good as well. I had done the spoiler delete at first which I liked a lot but had already ordered the lip spoiler and finally decided to install it. I think I like it better than the spoiler delete. I really do like having the underside of the hood painted black and clear coated. that made a huge difference in how the engine bay looks with the hood up. You can't see it to well in those pictures. Here is a better picture of it. If you look at the center of the hood you can see the reflection of the supercharger.


:cheers are you happy with the maggie.


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a bitchin' Goat. I love the yellow color. I would've gotten yellow, but they didn't offer it in '06.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

burnz said:


> :cheers are you happy with the maggie.


The Maggie was one of the best things I bought for the car. It is amazing how much low end torque it has now. I can't keep the tires from spinning through the first four gears without being careful. Instant power gotta love it. arty:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Mike, I saw your goat at Ravenswood last time I was there. They do AMAZING work, you couldn't have picked a better shop! Hope to see you at Tower Shops again soon.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Hey Mike, I saw your goat at Ravenswood last time I was there. They do AMAZING work, you couldn't have picked a better shop! Hope to see you at Tower Shops again soon.


They do a hell of a job. I'll try and make down there soon. This weekend I'm putting it in a car show and next weekend I am heading to Bradenton. The track is rented out for the night. Lots of runs. There are bunch of people caravaning over from Westpalm. Maybe I can get down to Tower after that.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> The Maggie was one of the best things I bought for the car. It is amazing how much low end torque it has now. I can't keep the tires from spinning through the first four gears without being careful. Instant power gotta love it. arty:


:cool thats a sweet ride take care of her. thanx for the feed back. I'm looking to install one over the winter. 06 m6 cyclone gray.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

burnz said:


> :cool thats a sweet ride take care of her. thanx for the feed back. I'm looking to install one over the winter. 06 m6 cyclone gray.



I'll take care of her. You won't regret getting a Maggie.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Well done! The spoiler looks discreet from every angle except from the back -- where it looks nice and meaty. Great job.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> You won't regret getting a Maggie.


I'm really thinking of doing this. Can you _convince _me I won't regret it if I go ahead? What I'd like to know:

1) What the modification cost (if you had a shop do it, which I would).
2) Do you really need to remove the underhood insulation? I don't want to.
3) Is it easy to live with as a daily driver? My GTO's my only ride.
4) Do superchargers void your warranty?

Your car looks awesome, by the way--tasteful and restrained. Just the right amount of "hey-look-at-me."


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

GM Kid said:


> I'm really thinking of doing this. Can you _convince _me I won't regret it if I go ahead? What I'd like to know:
> 
> 1) What the modification cost (if you had a shop do it, which I would).
> 2) Do you really need to remove the underhood insulation? I don't want to.
> ...


Answers
1. With 278/286 551/551 115 LSA Crane Cam, hi-volume oil pump, upgraded springs and retainers, polished maggie (extra $1000.00 for polished), gauges boost and fuel pressure, Spec Stage 3+ clutchand labor it was just under 10 grand.
2.Youdon't but you need to keep an eye on it. some people have had the blower rub in some areas destoying the insulater. I just decided to take it off and paint the hood like the old hot rods.
3. It is an excellent daily driver. It's much more fun than it was and I actually get better gas mileage.
4. I do beleive it voids warranty unless you know someone at the dealership like I do.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

You've convinced me; my spoiler's coming off. Your car is show quality.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Gotagoat said:


> You've convinced me; my spoiler's coming off. Your car is show quality.


Thanks,

As a matter of fact I am entering it in a show this Sunday to see what happens.

arty:


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm betting on you winning. The only hitch would be the seemingly widespread bias because the modern GTO doesn't look '60s enough. In my opinion, it's a much better looking automobile than the old version and yours is a primo example.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Still gotta throw that license plate frame in the trash, though.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Gotagoat said:


> I'm betting on you winning. The only hitch would be the seemingly widespread bias because the modern GTO doesn't look '60s enough. In my opinion, it's a much better looking automobile than the old version and yours is a primo example.


The Judges were saying the same thing about not lookings retro. They immediatley started talking and comparing my car against the old GTO's. They looked and looked and the more they looked the more they said they liked the car. Well it took 1st place for best GM Car.

arty:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

car looks good i like the rims, color of the car everything is awesome, and that spoiler i have to get it! were did u get it and do u have a website or # and around how much was it? arty:


----------

